# apache problem



## fluid (20. November 2002)

hallo

ich habe folgendes problem ich habe mir vor einigen tagen den BulletProof FTP server installiert und am router die ports 21,20,80 auf meine rechner ip 192.168.1.33 geforwardet wenn ich nun versuche auf meinen apache server zu zugreifen (version 1.3.27) bekomme ich nur eine weiße seite habe 127.0.0.1 ,localhost und 192.168.1.33 probiert doch bei allen drein bekomme ich nur eine weiße seite als resultat ich bin inzwischen echt ratlos und finde echt keine lösung um das problem zu lösen ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen !



thx


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (21. November 2002)

Eine weiße Seite oder nen 404 Fehler??
Hast du den Apache auf dem eigenen Rechner oder auf nem anderen??
Schau dir die http.conf mal genau an!! Vielleichtr hast nur nen Verzeichnis geändert!


----------



## fluid (21. November 2002)

wenn ich 127.0.0.1 aufrufe kommt ne weiße seite wenn ich http://127.0.0.1/news/index.php aufrufe bekomme ich nen 404er 

der apache läuft bei mir auf dem rechner

und die conf hab ich mal angehängt ich finde nämlich keinen fehler


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (21. November 2002)

Die http.conf scheint okay zu sein, dann wirds wohl echt am port-forwarding liegen !?!? Apache benutzt ja auch den Port 80 [bzw. normal bei internet], vielleicht änderst den mal. Sonst fällt mir gerade nichts dazu ein. Ich überlege offline mal weiter.. *grins*
Sorry!
Gruß, Christian


----------



## Christian Fein (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fluid _
> *hallo
> 
> ich habe folgendes problem ich habe mir vor einigen tagen den BulletProof FTP server installiert und am router die ports 21,20,80 auf meine rechner ip 192.168.1.33 geforwardet wenn ich nun versuche auf meinen apache server zu zugreifen (version 1.3.27) bekomme ich nur eine weiße seite habe 127.0.0.1 ,localhost und 192.168.1.33 probiert doch bei allen drein bekomme ich nur eine weiße seite als resultat ich bin inzwischen echt ratlos und finde echt keine lösung um das problem zu lösen ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen !
> ...



Logisch wenn du den Wellknown Http-Port 80 auf eine andere IP umleitest werden HTTP dahingehend weitergeleitet

Ändere das .


----------



## fluid (22. November 2002)

der port 80 war schon vorher auf meinen rechner geforwardet bevor das problem auftrat damit vom internet auf meinen apache zugegriffen werden kann

ich habe ês trotzdem geändert aber das problem besteht weiterhin


----------



## Christian Fein (22. November 2002)

Dann check mal C:\htdocs
ob die index datei nicht zufällig wirklich nichts ausgibt.

Check per Rechtsklick den Namen der Datei die du aufrufst


----------



## fluid (22. November 2002)

es kommt ja nur eine weiße seite wenn ich 127.0.0.1 aufrufe probiere ich eine andere datei aufzurufen z.b http://127.0.0.1/phpinfo.php bekomme ich nen 404er


----------



## Christian Fein (22. November 2002)

Check doch bitte mal welche Weisse Seite das denn ist also änder den quelltext dieser einfach eben flüchtigkeitsfehler auschliessen


----------



## fluid (22. November 2002)

ich verstehe nicht ganz wie das gemeint ist im htdocs verzeichnis liegt ja keine index.htm normaler weise müsste er den inhalt vom dir listen aber anstatt das zu tun spuckt er mir nur eine weiße seite aus


----------



## Christian Fein (22. November 2002)

Nun deshalb sollst du nachtesten wo diese denn liegt.
Schau was für eine Datei es ist . Such sie  im Dateisystem und suche diesen Pfad in deiner httpd.conf und schon bist du schlauer


----------



## fluid (22. November 2002)

C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C1E3KXIN\127.0.0[2]
heißt die datei weiter bringen tut mich das trotzdem kein bisschen sorry aber ich kenn mich echt nur wenig aus


----------

